# My first ugly Button, but my Button :)



## zoltan (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello,

I want to thank you all, especially patnor and his instruction to process IC chips. This is my first Button and is only from ic chips, without chemicals i get 83% purity. Weight is 11,7g. Maybe one day it'll be wedding rings.

Thank you.


----------



## cmiller92 (Feb 22, 2014)

Thats a nice looking little glob that you have there, with a run or two of hcl/bleach you would have a yield of 9.379 grams of 24K of the shiny stuff  . What kind of chips did you do? Was it a large amount? Thanks for sharing with us your acomplishment!


----------



## bmgold2 (Feb 22, 2014)

That looks pretty good to me especially without using any acid. If I'm calculating things right, 83% works out to 20K. 20 divided by 24 equals 0.833

It probably depends on what else is in the button but I'd think 20K gold is plenty pure enough for a ring. 

Keep going, with or without the chemicals, you'll eventually get enough for a ring or two.


----------



## sharkhook (Feb 22, 2014)

Very Nice!


----------

